# Yummy Breakfast



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Yummy Fiber Rich Breakfast CerealPlace in a microwaveable cereal bowl the following & cover with milk or Lactaid milk: 1/2 cup Raisin Bran1/4 cup your favorite Granola cereal (check ingredients for any triggers, they are all different)1/4 cup Fiber One Cereal OR All Bran Cereal1 teaspoon sugar OR honey (if tolerated)1 pat of butter OR margarine (if tolerated) Microwave 60-90 seconds. Stir and eat!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2000)

mamamia,Sounds great......Thanks....------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------

